# some new pics



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

some of these are in my journal that i just started, but i figured id post some here too. 

here is my 20 gal, 1 gold gourami, 5 blue tetras, 3 cory (1 albino, 2 julii) 1 otto, and 1 african clawed frog.









here is my tank that im in the middle of switching to salt, i know it might sound stupid, but i put this stuff in there just to imagine what it will look like with rocks and corals and such, just to get an idea if i like the black background and sand, what do you guys think???


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

nice! How big is your froggie?? I didnt see him any where


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hes a tiny little dude, only about an inch long so far. if i had that camera that mp said hed give me, id get you a better pic of just him, but for now, im lucky to get some as good as these,


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> hes a tiny little dude, only about an inch long so far. if i had that camera that mp said hed give me, id get you a better pic of just him, but for now, im lucky to get some as good as these,



LOL - I know thats right! I have two clawed frogs - one is about the size of a quarter, the other a nickle.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> hes a tiny little dude, only about an inch long so far. if i had that camera that mp said hed give me, id get you a better pic of just him, but for now, im lucky to get some as good as these,



LOL - I know thats right! I have two clawed frogs - one is about the size of a quarter, the other a nickle. I have always been told that you cant put them with any fish - It would be nice to be able to have a tank full of something besides two frogs.. LOL


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Cant go wrong with black on black! 



> if i had that camera that mp said hed give me,


Still hounding him for it huh? :lol:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

What size bow tank is that?

Camera huh? ok all vouches i make when drunk doesnt count!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

leveldrummer said:


> if i had that camera that mp said hed give me,/QUOTE]
> 
> Hmmmmm, Wondering if it's the same camera Marty just sent to me....? :console:


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha you know im jsut kiddin mp (marty?) its a 46 gallon, i hope all the black with some decent lights really makes the colors of everything stand out great, thanks for everyones remarks, i have a journal started, im still debating about tons of equipment, filters,skimmers vs ecosystem/miraclemud. and the damn lights.... god i just cant decide. some one jsut tell me what to do.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Your SW tank is coming along nicely so far, cant wait to see the finished product :razz:


----------

